
Boost.Beast is a thing: HTTP/WebSockets in C++11 - vinniefalco
On July 20th, Beast was ACCEPTED into Boost without conditions. Beast is an HTTP and WebSockets protocol library using C++11 and Boost.Asio. The first official release will be in Boost 1.66.0 scheduled for December 2017. In the meanwhile, interested developers can use the develop branch:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;boostorg&#x2F;beast<p>There are a TON of example HTTP and WebSocket clients and servers that anyone can copy and use as the basis of their own robust implementation, check it out:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.boost.org&#x2F;doc&#x2F;libs&#x2F;develop&#x2F;libs&#x2F;beast&#x2F;doc&#x2F;html&#x2F;beast&#x2F;examples.html
======
gus_massa
Can you remove the "(NEW!)" from the title? From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

~~~
vinniefalco
Yep, thanks for pointing that out!

------
shortoncash
Thanks! I've needed something like this for so long. I will definitely check
this out.

------
Frogolocalypse
Congrats on the acceptance into boost. As a user of boost, I will definitely
look at this.

